# Can I use cow's Milk Butter in soap?



## Rachmaris (Feb 24, 2013)

Can I use cow's milk butter in cold process soap?  I have access to fresh, non pasturized cows milk and make soap.  Can I use either the butter or the milk in soap?  or will it get rancid?  Thanks


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yep. Lots of people use milk in soap. I would freeze it though so you don't burn it when you add the lye!

Lucky to have access to that! My farmers market has fresh jersey cow milk and it is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 24, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Yep. Lots of people use milk in soap. I would freeze it though so you don't burn it when you add the lye!
> 
> Lucky to have access to that! My farmers market has fresh jersey cow milk and it is INCREDIBLE!


I think she was asking about the *butter* from a cow, not the milk


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 24, 2013)

soap calc has an entry for butter.
Edit: I was mistaken, it's the sage that has butter on their lye calculator.


----------



## chicklet (Feb 24, 2013)

I think butter would be great in soap, although just using the cream as is without going to the trouble of making the butter would probably work just as well.  I make homemade yogurt and cultured buttermilk from raw milk for a lot of my soap.  That does involve extra steps, but I feel (at least I have convinced myself) that the yogurt and buttermilk cultures are adding something to the soap. I usually skim the cream off first and sometimes I make butter with that but had not thought about using it in soap.  My brother and sister-in-law provide me with the fresh milk - he likes to act like he does all the hard work but I know it's my sister-in-law who does the milking.    This post reminds me that he told me Friday he has about 5 gallons in his fridge that I need to get.  I freeze both the yogurt and buttermilk in pre-measured amounts.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 24, 2013)

I wonder how Greek yogurt would do in soap?


----------



## chicklet (Feb 24, 2013)

It might make you do the Zorba dance.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 24, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> I think she was asking about the *butter* from a cow, not the milk



I don't mean to sound snarky, but she asked either butter or milk.


----------



## birchcoulee (Feb 24, 2013)

Yogurt works, makes nice soap.  Butter makes stinky soap, check out ghee, it is supposed to work but I have never tried it.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2013)

Not cow's milk butter. It goes rancid and smells awful from what I have read.

You can use milk or yogurt if you like, including greek yogurt.


----------



## chicklet (Feb 24, 2013)

Well thanks, Sunny, now I'm just going to have to try it and see for myself.  

Butter's in the churn!  (Or at least in the mason jar I use to make butter.)


----------



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2013)

I made soap with ghee a few years ago.  It definitely had a "different" smell, but I didn't find it too off putting, and I got used to it, but I haven't made any more.     Please don't ask what else I used with it, as I don't remember, and have mislaid my old recipe book.  I keep having "clean ups", and spend weeks trying to find what I've tidied away!


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 26, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> I wonder how Greek yogurt would do in soap?


 
I quite like yogurt in soap.


----------



## birchcoulee (Mar 3, 2013)

Did anyone try butter in soap??? Just wondering what the results were.


----------

